# وضع منتديات اجنبيه



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

*وضع منتديات اجنبيه*

انا بقترح لو نخلى صفحه للوعظات و المواقف المسيحيه
لانى بجد عندى كتير و حيفيدنا اكيد بس اخشى انه مايتقريش
ايه رأيكم يا جماعه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

بالانجليزي؟


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

*وضح*



			
				My Rock قال:
			
		

> بالانجليزي؟


مش فاهم ايه تقصد 
ممكن توضخ روك و تكون مشكور


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

انت قلت انه عندك مواضيع  كثيرة  في الوعظات و المواقف المسيحيه

فهل هذه المواضيع بالعربي؟


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

انا عندى بالعربى 
بس دلوقتى انا بتكلم على الانجليزى
و عندى مواقف كومدى
و على فكره معظم الموجودين بالمنتدى 
دارسين انجليزى او بيفهموا انجليزى


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

مش عارف بصراحة, احنا بنحاول نبقي الموقع عربي فقط و موجه للناطقين بالعربي فقط...


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

حتى و لو صفحه واحده؟


----------



## My Rock (27 فبراير 2006)

فين حاب تضيف هذه الصفحة؟ في صفحة الموقع الرئيسية ام في المنتدى؟


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 فبراير 2006)

يا ريت تبقى فى الرئيسيه
علشان الكل يشوفها


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 فبراير 2006)

ليه يا جماعه محدش شارك برايه فى الموضوع


----------



## My Rock (28 فبراير 2006)

الصفحة الرشيسية لسة مش مكمليها, يعني حنحاول ننزلها في الوقت القريب, فلما ننزل الصفحة الرئيسية بنشوف وقتيها

سلام ونعمة


----------



## ++menooo++ (28 فبراير 2006)

متشكر اوى على اهتمامك ماى روك


----------



## جورج كرسبو (2 مارس 2006)

اوكى بس خلوها بالعربى علشان انا ثقافتى المانى


----------



## ++menooo++ (2 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا جورج على تريقتك 
بس ده موضوع جد


----------



## جورج كرسبو (3 مارس 2006)

اوكى انا موافق على هذا الموضوع ربنا معاك


----------



## ++menooo++ (3 مارس 2006)

شكرا يا جورج على رايك


----------



## +Dream+ (6 مارس 2006)

*ربنا يوفقكم فكرة جميله*


----------



## مادونا (6 مارس 2006)

موافقه برده على الفكره الجميله دى
ربنا معاكم و يبارككم


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 مارس 2006)

متشكر اوى على الرد يا دريم


----------



## ++menooo++ (6 مارس 2006)

ميرسى اوى يا مادونا على ردك
و انا اسف على التاخير فى الشكر


----------



## blackguitar (7 مارس 2006)

*فكرة جميله اوى يا مينو ربنا معاك*


----------



## ++menooo++ (7 مارس 2006)

ميرسى اوى يا بلاك على رايك


----------



## ++menooo++ (12 مارس 2006)

عزيزى روك انت و هوت و باقيه الاعضاء 
انا عايز رد على الموضوع ده


----------



## ++menooo++ (27 مارس 2006)

اعتقد ان روك نسى الموضوع ده خالص


----------



## My Rock (31 مارس 2006)

*صحيح انا نسيت...*

*لكن نحن نقدم المواضيع للمستخدم المسيحي القارئ للغة العربية, فلا ارى اي هدف في ادراج منتديات اجنبية او بالانجليزي, فلاي فئة ستقدم هذه المواضيع؟.؟*


----------

